# Update   Fahrgemeinschaft  Spessart / Last Minute Biking Spessart



## Vmichael (4. Juni 2017)

Infoboard wer noch Leute für seine Tour sucht oder der selbst sucht.


----------



## midige (5. Juni 2017)

Abo


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (7. Juni 2017)

Mach ich mal den Anfang 
will heute ab 17 Uhr entweder um Frammersbach oder Richtung Oberbecken (Rote Mühle, Oberbecken, Beilstein) fahren. Dauer bis 2,5 h. Gemütlich hoch und auf Trails abwärts. Bei Interesse Bescheid geben.


----------



## Deleted 7157 (7. Juni 2017)

Schade zu spät gesehen


----------



## midige (7. Juni 2017)

Keiler- Bike am 17. Juni, Start 12:45 Uhr lange Strecke, peile um die 4:15 an, eher mehr als weniger.

Kein Stress unterwegs, ohne große Pausen bei der Verpflegung, Treffpunkt beim Start am Ende des Feldes, Erkennungszeichen nach Absprache.

Bis 09.06 € 23 ohne Trikot, danach € 30, Erlös fließt in die Jugendarbeit des Vereins.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## Andreas (13. Juni 2017)

Vmichael schrieb:


> Infoboard wer noch Leute für seine Tour sucht oder der selbst sucht.



Hi Vmichael, 
wie hast Du Dir das gedacht? Ein Board alternativ zum LMB, oder sollte bei einer Tour immer ein LMB Eintrag erstellt werden auf den dann hier verwiesen wird?


----------



## Vmichael (13. Juni 2017)

Hallo,
für Leute die im Spessart z.B morgen eine Tour machen möchten und noch Mitstreiter für diese Tour suchen.
So wie es Bernd und midige schon gemacht haben.
Liebe Grüße aus AB


----------



## Vmichael (1. August 2017)

_*Vorabinfo  >>>in Planung<<<*_
_*3tes Treffen mtb-news.de Fraktion "Spessart" am 27.08.2017 *_
_*Wer mitfahren möchte, kann sich den Termin ja schon mal  vormerken.*_
_*Grüße aus Aschaffenburg.*
_


----------



## midige (1. August 2017)

Yeah,

vorgemerkt.

Grüße

Michael


----------



## bernd e (2. August 2017)

Wollen ja, darf ich aber arbeiten


----------



## Vmichael (2. August 2017)

Urlaub nehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## midige (3. August 2017)

Der 27. August ist ein Sonntag


----------



## bernd e (3. August 2017)

Man(n) kann auch Sonntags abeiten 
Urlaub is nicht


----------



## Vmichael (19. August 2017)

Kleine gemütliche Runde zum Hahnenkam um Trails zu jagen 
Treffpunkt 20.8.2017 "Am Eller" in  Mainaschaff um 12:00.
siehe auch www.spessart-Bande.de


https://goo.gl/maps/VqiwfB1ggF32


----------



## midige (19. August 2017)

Mal schauen, vielleicht klappts


----------



## midige (20. August 2017)

Hi,

komme zum Treffpunkt, Ankunft Zug AB Hbf nach Plan 11:42, wird vielleicht ein paar Minuten später,

Bis später

Michael


----------



## Vmichael (29. August 2017)

*Hallo,*
*neue geplante Touren*
*Am:
Datum: 03.09.2017
Treffpunkt: Mehrzweckhalle Obernau (Karte)*
*Uhrzeit: 12:00 Abfahrt: 12:15*
*Strecken Info: Erkundung neuer Trails im Obernauer / Schweinheimer Gebiet. *
*-*
*Am:
09.09.17 oder 16.09.17 je nach Wetterlage den Spessartweg 2 
http://www.spessartweg.de/index.php/spessartweg-2/beschreibung-2
Knapp 58 km mit 1800 HM.*
_*oder*_
*Pfadtour
http://www.bikewald.com/Pfad-Tour-0-0-0-42-47-1.htm
Streckendaten
65 km 1250 HM 
Steigung AV 4,6%
Gefälle AV  5,4%
Höchster Punkt: 539m

Welche Tour wir zuerst fahren Spessartweg 2 oder Pfadtour ist 
mom. noch offen.*

*Für weitere Infos, Updates (Ausfall der Tour) bitte auch immer mal auf unsere Seite http://spessart-bande.de vorbeischauen!*
*Alle Angaben ohne Gewähr*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vmichael (1. September 2017)

Nachtrag zur Tour am 03.09.2017: Kurzfristige Zieländerungen der  Tour sind möglich.


----------



## JensMan (3. September 2017)

Wo sei Ihr


----------



## Vmichael (3. September 2017)

Hallo,
die Tour incl. Trails waren wieder super  
Vielen Dank an unseren Trail Guide (ab Obernau)
Bilder/Videos wie immer auf Spessart-Bande.de




  PS: Ein Gespenst, haben wir auch im Wald aufgeschreckt


----------



## Bejak (8. September 2017)

Tolle Touren, da wäre ich gerne auch schon dabei gewesen. Sobald das MTB da ist, bin ich dabei. Übrigens, spontane Idee als ich dann in Seligenstadt an der Mainfähre stand, auf dem Hahnenkamm war ich trotzdem schonmal, letztens Mittwochs (24.8, hin und zurück 71 km), das war allerdings für das Trekkingrad eine ziemliche Tortur, vor allem runter, hab dann erstmal neue Reifen und Bremsbelege gebraucht... Grüße an alle, die an dem Abend da oben waren!


----------



## Vmichael (8. September 2017)

_Hallo,
unsere geplante Tour am 09.09.2017 fällt leider aus.
Als Alternative dazu, fahren wir nach Bad Orb  http://www.flowtrail-badorb.de/ .
Der Park bietet für alle was  ob Anfänger oder Super Mann
Treffpunkt:* P1 * https://goo.gl/maps/RARTmpPdScL2
Wann: 12:00 *AM 10.09.2017!!!*
Wo: Bad Orb
Wetter: leicht bewölkt




17°C
*Auch  unsere Homepage beachten (www.spessart-bande.de) wegen Ausfall oder Änderungen!!!*_
*
Alle Angaben, ohne Pistole *


***
*AUSFALL*
*09.09.17 *

*Erledigt*
*16.09.17 je nach Wetterlage den Spessartweg 2 *
*http://www.spessartweg.de/index.php/spessartweg-2/beschreibung-2*
*Knapp 58 km mit 1800 HM. *


----------



## migges (9. September 2017)

*P1* Parkplatz Haselruhe N 50° 13.478880 E 9° 24.413580 
Wie lange geht das ca.


----------



## Vmichael (9. September 2017)

Hallo,
jeder wie er mag  der Park ist ist ja nicht so groß. 
Wir werden so 12:00 da sein (Schwarzer Corsa AB-... ;-) mit 2x ProPain TYEE auf dem Hänger.
Grüße aus AB
Michael


----------



## midige (9. September 2017)

@migges:

Helm mitnehmen


----------



## migges (10. September 2017)

midige post: 14773664 schrieb:
			
		

> Helm mitnehmen


Danke du bist so gut zu mirja mach ich.


----------



## Vmichael (10. September 2017)

Moin 
und ggf. ein Pflaster ;-)

Grüße Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bernd e (10. September 2017)

Viel Spaß euch!
Hätte gerne das 3. Tyee getrieben, bin aber auf Ki-Geb. eingespannt


----------



## migges (10. September 2017)

Tyee Treffen Naja vielleicht beim nächsten mal.


----------



## migges (10. September 2017)

War richtig gut Heute mit Tollen Strecken,und guter Truppe.Hat viel Spass gemacht.
Hab hier mal ein Video von einem teil der Strecke zum ankucken


----------



## trialero (10. September 2017)

war absolut Klasse Heute,auch wenn ich jetzt n bischen Muskelkater kriege
die Höheneter waren wohl zu anstrengend für mich
aber wieder tolle Jungs Spass und Action ,es war einfach schön


----------



## Vmichael (10. September 2017)

_*Hallo,*
*war heute wieder einmal super  *
*Danke an ALLE *
*Bilder,Videos  sind natürlich später wieder auf www.spessart-bande.de zu finden!*
*Neue geplante Touren sind dort auch angeschrieben!!*
_
@migges   Schönes Video von der "Spessart Bande"  leider bin ich nicht drauf 
_
*Gruß*
*Michael*
_


----------



## migges (11. September 2017)

Moin Jungs wenn ihr für nächsten Sonntag noch keinen Plan habt,schaut mal hier


 
ist kein Rennen oder Maraton,da Lernt ihr mal mein Revier kennenund ist immer ganz O.K


----------



## Vmichael (11. September 2017)

*  findet statt*
*=====================
Hi,
Anstehende Touren:*
Am 16.09.2017 der Spessartweg 2
Start  10:00 Uhr am Hbf Heigenbrücken.
60Km mit 1800HM
Heimfahrt Stadtprozelten spätestens 20:20 Uhr
Gemütliche Tour


----------



## migges (11. September 2017)

Am 16ten hat meine Cefin Geb.da geht nichts.
Beerfelden bin ich auch nicht dabei,Sorry


----------



## Vmichael (16. September 2017)

Wann:17.09.2017
Wo:Bike Park Beerfelden
Treffpunkt: 10:15 am Parkplatz Ende: ca.: 15:00
Tragen von Helm und Rückenprotektoren(der vom Rucksack geht auch) 
ist Pflicht (kann dort geliehen werden!!)
beachte weitere Infos auf http://www.bikepark-beerfelden.de
Es gibt für Anfänger schöne Strecken 
Wetter:



ALLE Angaben ohne Gewähr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

